# A Good $1500 Wood Splitter?



## Goon 88 (Mar 31, 2010)

My brother and I are looking at a few new splitters. We have whittled it down to the Troy Built 22 Ton hydrolic splitter and the Wood Wolf. Anyone know of anything why we should or shouldn't be looking at either? I really like the Supersplit, but at $2600 + 6.25% tax, it's a little too much. Any imput would be appreciated.

Thanks, 

BT


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

Do yourself a big favor, and forget the troybuilt or any similar made splitter.
Watch craigslist, and scoop up a timberwolf TW-1 or TW-2.
You want one of them, or a similar made machine with a 4 way splitting wedge. The kind (like troybuilt) with the wedge on the ram SUCK.
They are purely homeowner amature machines. Great for doing 6 cord a year.
Trust me on this.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Mar 31, 2010)

I Have a Duerr Brand with the wedge on the ram and love it, it does Vertical & Horizontal, it's only 25ton but in 5+ years I have only come across 2 or 3 pieces of Crotch or twist that it didn't breeze right through, and I only do 6-8 cords a year. I got it for free and just needed to replace the 7hp motor, so I have $219.00 in it


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd go with the $1099 ($999 this week) Huskee splitter at TSC before even sniffing the 22-ton Troy-Bilt.

Troy-bilt = lower beam, poorly designed log cradle (logs will catch and bend it), weak log dislodger, difficult service & turn around time.

I got my Huskee 35-ton last summer and have been very pleased. With a 10% off coupon, it's near your price limit.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Mar 31, 2010)

That Huskee 22 ton is almost exactly like my splitter. I'm happy with it, don't see the need for more power since it's very rare it won't split what I feed it.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Do yourself a big favor, and forget the troybuilt or any similar made splitter.
> Watch craigslist, and scoop up a timberwolf TW-1 or TW-2.
> You want one of them, or a similar made machine with a 4 way splitting wedge. The kind (like troybuilt) with the wedge on the ram SUCK.
> They are purely homeowner amature machines. Great for doing 6 cord a year.
> Trust me on this.




What WTF??
I got the TB, and the only thing I found to be a pain was the weak log cradle.And I dont crank out only six cords of wood a year.More in the neighborhood of 40 cords a year.Been using that splitter for 4 years now, and not a thing to complain about.I have the 27 ton model, and after dropping a 4way wedge on the thing I can crank out some wood with that thing.

I modded mine with a full table instead of the log cradle and production is pretty good.Honda engine cranks on third pull after sitting there all winter with fresh fuel,engine is quiet enough to endure for long periods of time,and absolutely nothing else to complain about.

Log splitters are simple machines really.Not a lot of moving parts,and as long as they meet certain criteria most of them are decent machines.
Here is what I would look for if looking for a new machine.

Is it comfortable?Do you have to bend over to use it?are the controls easy to reach,tires and fenders out of the way?

Are parts easy to obtain or interchangeable with other models?In other words,if your valve goes tits up, can you just swap out with a standard log splitting valve or do you have to buy a "factory" branded part?

Warranty!What do they do for you if the valve leaks,make you wait a year for a new one to show up on a slow boat from China?How long is the warranty, and do they make a disclaimer between commercial and homeowner?

Major parts like wedge,ram,beam, and toe plate.Are they built stout and are the welds done correctly?There have been a number of complaints about crappy welds on Speeco lately.

Do the Tonnage ratings match up to the components.In other words, do they claim its a 27 ton and it comes with a 5hp engine and a 3 inch cylinder?

Cycly times.If they advertise it a 12 second cycle time,does it really do that?Name of the game for any splitter is strength and speed.27 tons and 14 seconds is good for most folks,especially if you can outfit it with a 4way wedge.

And last but not least,what about its rep?Do a search on the boards here, and I am fairly sure that no matter what type of machine you are looking at,someone around here has one, operated one,or knows someone who has one.

For the dollars involved, I have found that the Troy Built machine is plenty good.with a 4way head and a good table bolted on it will hold its own against anything in the same price range.Buying a used splitter is a crap shoot.You might find a real gem for a decent price,but then again you might find one that has never had its oil changed, hydralic filter is the same factory one,and in the case of a close friend that looked at one off of craigslist, spent a significant amount of its time running with the governor wired wide open because as the guy put it, "Shoot,it will really spit out the wood with that thingy wired down."


----------



## varna (Mar 31, 2010)

avalancher said:


> What WTF??
> I got the TB, and the only thing I found to be a pain was the weak log cradle.And I dont crank out only six cords of wood a year.More in the neighborhood of 40 cords a year.Been using that splitter for 4 years now, and not a thing to complain about.I have the 27 ton model, and after dropping a 4way wedge on the thing I can crank out some wood with that thing.
> 
> I modded mine with a full table instead of the log cradle and production is pretty good.Honda engine cranks on third pull after sitting there all winter with fresh fuel,engine is quiet enough to endure for long periods of time,and absolutely nothing else to complain about.



+1 Thanks for saving me the writing. I have and done exactly the same thing with my 27 ton TB. Wood table, 4 way wedge. Also, if your splitter doesn't go to a vertical position (wedge on ram) you will need a log lift to get them on........unless you only split "little" logs......


----------



## splitter77 (Mar 31, 2010)

A 27-Ton Troy built splitter - Hydraulic Reservoir Size: 3 Gallons :jawdrop: It should be like 8 gallons. 19 second cycle time.... Not nearly enough hydraulic capacity. Lots of complaints about the spider gears breaking between the pump and motor.

IMO the Swishers, MTD's, Troybuilts dont come close to a lot of splitters on the market.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 31, 2010)

splitter77 said:


> A 27-Ton Troy built splitter - Hydraulic Reservoir Size: 3 Gallons :jawdrop: It should be like 8 gallons. 19 second cycle time.... Not nearly enough hydraulic capacity. Lots of complaints about the spider gears breaking between the pump and motor.
> 
> IMO the Swishers, MTD's, Troybuilts dont come close to a lot of splitters on the market.




That seems kinda funny.Lots of complaints?I tried a google search under "troy bilt log splitter complaints" and finally gave up after the first six pages of not one complaint.

Oh,and one other thing.Cycle time is 14 seconds, not 19.Quite exagerating just to prove your point.


----------



## splitter77 (Mar 31, 2010)

avalancher said:


> That seems kinda funny.Lots of complaints?I tried a google search under "troy bilt log splitter complaints" and finally gave up after the first six pages of not one complaint.
> 
> Oh,and one other thing.Cycle time is 14 seconds, not 19.Quite exagerating just to prove your point.



lol just to prove my point? Exaggerate? Jeez I know you love your splitter and I am glad, you should. Nothing personal toward you or any other owner. I found several sites with the specs including this one. Lowes http://www.lowes.com/pd_116418-270-...05417&amp;Ntt=log splitter&amp;Ntk=i_products

Clearly says 19 second cycle time. Does it not? They even have reviews good and bad. We can express our opinions right?


----------



## splitter77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is another site http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Troy-Bilt-24BF572B766/p2845.html

19 second cycle time and a review. No exaggerating


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

varna said:


> +1 Thanks for saving me the writing. I have and done exactly the same thing with my 27 ton TB. Wood table, 4 way wedge. Also, if your splitter doesn't go to a vertical position (wedge on ram) you will need a log lift to get them on........unless you only split "little" logs......



If the OP wants one, great, but if he wants to do wood for delivery on a regular basis, then the Timberwolf is 20x the machine. Horizontal/vertical machines are for women.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

splitter77 said:


> Here is another site http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Troy-Bilt-24BF572B766/p2845.html
> 
> 19 second cycle time and a review. No exaggerating



He's got splitter envy I think...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 31, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> I'd go with the $1099 ($999 this week) Huskee splitter at TSC before even sniffing the 22-ton Troy-Bilt.



:agree2:


I can remember when Troy-Bilt meant good quality. Not any more.


As to what you should get, that depends on your needs. If you are trying to split wood for money, you need to raise your budget considerably.

If it's for home use, the Huskee/Speeco will *more *than meet your needs, in that price range. Customer service can't be beat. There ARE better splitters out there, I've heard, but at that price point, there is NOTHING that comes close to the value for the money. To get something completely American made will take you into the $2500 range. (Iron & Oak or the equivalent.)

The Speeco's built in log cradle is VERY nice.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> If the OP wants one, great, but if he wants to do wood for delivery on a regular basis, then the Timberwolf is 20x the machine. Horizontal/vertical machines are for women.



Hmm.vertical machines are for women eh?
Tell you what.You drag home some of the rounds that I do.You know, those 68 inchers of solid white oak.you know, the rounds that are so heavy they flop over on ya before you get a chance to noodle em up.Drag em up in your trailer and haul em home.Then figure out how you are going to get them up on your horizontal machine since you wont be able to noodlem up when they are flat laying on their side.
There is a time and a place for everything,and there are times when a vertical machine is just plain nice rather than trying to figure out how you are going to get them up on a horizontal machine.

So far you have ignored everything that was said by the OP.he doesnt plan on laying out the bucks for a TW,and if the Troy Bilt fits his needs, its not a bad machine for the money.
And,like I said, a Troy Bilt is not a bad machine period. I have consistantly put 40 cords a year through that machine for the last four years without a wimper,and that in itself should be testament for any machine.There are a number of members on here who will also attest to the machine.

I dare you to come on over to my place and take a look at my woodpile at the end of October and call me a woman to my face.I dare say you will spend a good bit of time in the ER for your efforts.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 31, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Hmm.vertical machines are for women eh?
> Tell you what.You drag home some of the rounds that I do.You know, those 68 inchers of solid white oak.you know, the rounds that are so heavy they flop over on ya before you get a chance to noodle em up.Drag em up in your trailer and haul em home.Then figure out how you are going to get them up on your horizontal machine since you wont be able to noodlem up when they are flat laying on their side.
> 
> 
> There is a time and a place for everything,and there are times when a vertical machine is just plain nice rather than trying to figure out how you are going to get them up on a horizontal machine.



:agree2:


Mine rounds go 24" to 40", and I don't care if you have a log lift or not, that's vertical split territory. 


Don't sweat it, avalancher. Some people judge their manhood by how much money they spend on equipment. :monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 31, 2010)

splitter77 said:


> IMO the Swishers, MTD's, Troybuilts dont come close to a lot of splitters on the market.





MTD = Troybilt. Same company.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> If the OP wants one, great, but if he wants to do wood for delivery on a regular basis




And who said he did?


----------



## splitter77 (Mar 31, 2010)

I prefer HV splitters as I am 6'7", so the height of the beam is much higher on HV's so its a better working height. Timber wolf makes a great splitter. Several for that matter, but they do cost a pretty penny. American is another good one. Here is another HV http://www.woodsplittersdirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_21&products_id=26 but I think I would do the 5.5 Honda GX160 or even the GX 240.

Yeah MTD/TB same Husky/Speeco


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2010)

For the record, I don't have a big problem with Troy-Bilt/MTD clone splitters. They have their place and can meet the splitting needs of a lot of people. As others have stated here, log splitters are not rocket science; the basic components are the same and sometimes *exactly *the same. For a price that's lower than most, you can get decent tonnage with the Troy-Bilt (27 or 33 tons). My point was the SpeeCo/Huskee splitter is a good value choice for me because it has the characteristics and features I care about at a low price. Others may not place such a high value on, say, the height of the splitter beam or the durability of a log dislodger. 

I'll also state that a lot of the deficiencies in a splitter are no big deal for the tinkerer who can use a drill or can weld.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Hmm.vertical machines are for women eh?
> 
> 
> I dare you to come on over to my place and take a look at my woodpile at the end of October and call me a woman to my face.I dare say you will spend a good bit of time in the ER for your efforts.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> :agree2:
> 
> 
> Mine rounds go 24" to 40", and I don't care if you have a log lift or not, that's vertical split territory.
> ...



What I can't lift, I quarter with my saw. I have about $500 into my horizontal splitter. I see TW-1 and TW-2 timberwolf splitters priced at $1300-$1500 on craigslist every now and then. I am only advising the guy to spend smart.
Oh, and yanking chains of the hypersensitives.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> What I can't lift, I quarter with my saw. I have about $500 into my horizontal splitter. I see TW-1 and TW-2 timberwolf splitters priced at $1300-$1500 on craigslist every now and then. I am only advising the guy to spend smart.
> Oh, and yanking chains of the hypersensitives.




yeah, and your signature says it all. Dont know who you are,but you smell like a troll.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

avalancher said:


> yeah, and your signature says it all. Dont know who you are,but you smell like a troll.



It's a line out of the movie "Snatch", spoken by the guy in my avatar.
I am a self employed logger. I cut split and delivered over 120 full cords of firewood on the side the last 2 years too.
And you are too high strung to be using the internet without your ADHD meds.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I am a self employed logger.



um, you forgot "whoremaster"

About Oldtimer

How did you find ArboristSite.com
GOOGLE
Biography
Logger / Firewood / Whoremaster
Location
New Hampshire
Interests
I collect antique bottles.
Occupation
Logging / Firewood / Whoremaster
Home Country
United States 


Lemme guess, thats what the wife calls you on thursday night and you just liked the sound of that, right?


----------



## triptester (Mar 31, 2010)

Beware when comparing log splitters. Most splitters share the same components whether they are considered top of the line or bargain basement.
Nearly all splitters manufacturers use 2-stage Haldex/Barnes or MTE pumps which are quite equal in performance. Top of the line splitters will come with a Honda engine while the bargain line will come with a B & S, with Honda being an option.

Cycle times and tonnage will be the same regardless of brand when the same components are used; example ,11 gpm pump,4" bore cylinder ,and 24" stroke.

Splitter manufacturers build the frame and hydraulic reservoir but the engines and hydraulic components are common to all brands.

Top of the line splitters will have better fit and finish but an equally equipped bargain splitter will nearly always match the performance.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 31, 2010)

triptester said:


> Beware when comparing log splitters. Most splitters share the same components whether they are considered top of the line or bargain basement.
> Nearly all splitters manufacturers use 2-stage Haldex/Barnes or MTE pumps which are quite equal in performance. Top of the line splitters will come with a Honda engine while the bargain line will come with a B & S, with Honda being an option.
> 
> Cycle times and tonnage will be the same regardless of brand when the same components are used; example ,11 gpm pump,4" bore cylinder ,and 24" stroke.
> ...



you have a good point.The two biggest things that I have found between the top end splitters and the bargain basement models are the design and finish.
The top end splitters just feel,um, nicer for lack of a better term.more thought is given to location of controls, placement of hoses and hinge releases if you have a vertical model.The bargain models sometimes feel clunky, controls placed with little regard for long hours of use.More like they were designed by a chimp in china that had no idea what its like to spend ten hours alongside a splitter.

If I had only 900 bucks to spend again while getting my tree service business off the ground, i wouldnt hesitate to buy another TB.If I was going to be buying one today, there is little doubt that I would opt for the 37 ton model from NT.I happened to use one for the day last year, and it was a sweet machine, but with a hefty price tag to boot.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


>



Internet tough guy, hardly. Avalancher has solid reputation on AS surpassed by very few. His advise is as good as gold as he doesn't lay out any BS and has allot of experience in firewood. You've done nothing to diffuse the situation yourself. Many folks don't want to purchase a used splitter even if it is better built because it comes with no warranty and they don't have the know how to fix it themselves.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2010)

:agree2:

I spent over a year looking for a used machine in my area and found nothing decent. 

And be very careful about messing with *Avalancher*--his unique strain of bad luck may rub off onto you.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 31, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> And be very careful about messing with *Avalancher*--his unique strain of bad luck may rub off onto you.





Yeah, and that ain't nothin' to mess with! 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 31, 2010)

Some comments on this thread just crack me up,lol. We have sold 371 cord of wood this year in our firewood business the precious year, between 70-100Now I understand this is not much compared to many operations, but is good sized for our area. What wood splitter did we use.....no it can't be.....but it was a Troy-Bilt 27 ton, bought on spring closeout at Lowe's for a $1000.00.
We had encountered zero problems until about a month ago, the timimg belt of the little Honda broke and dropped a valve, trashed the engine. It has a two year warranty on the engine, called Lowes, they gave us the number of a shop that was authorized to work on it, we took it in and they gave us a new motor, no charge. The coupler's between the motor and the pump were still in excellent condition. People who bash them are sadly misinformed, are the best splitter on the market, hell no, but they don't cost five grand either.
I don't understand how a splitter that has split almost 40 times the amount split by most people in a year is a piece of chit. Does it have it's short comings, sure the log cradles could be better. We added work tables on each side of ours, it helps a bunch. The cycle time might be 19 seconds for both ways full stroke, but how many cut 25" wood, we only run the ram back as far as we need too, and go forward only far enough to split the wood. The 19 second time is irrelevant for most users. Our opinion is there is a better value on the market and it will last most users a lifetime. If your just cutting for yourself and maybe a couple of friends this is all you need. It's just like some of these "pro saw" user's who only cut five or six cords a year that recommend 460, 7900's, 372's for firewood cutting lol, they haven't got a clue. Hell we have cut more firewood than over the last ten years as ten of these "pro's" will in a lifetime, we've used 038's,032, 361's and they are plenty of saw for normal firewooding, chit a 346xpne is all that's needed for most do it your selfer's. The over kill on AS just makes me roll on the floor.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 31, 2010)

ive talked with avalancher enough i pretty much take what he says to the bank. i mean people all have different opinions thats for sure. funny how a splitter thread can get into a name calling pissing match. i dont even think anyone compared stihl to husqvarna yet either lol. those stihl guys will defend stihl to no end.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 31, 2010)

We have only used a splitter vertically a couple of times, that was enough for us, it's a PITA and waste too much time and effort. We either break them down with a couple of wedges and a sledge,l noodle them with a 660 or in rare cases use logging tons and a tractor loader to sit them on top. I find we can split more wood in a day with the TB than most people would be willing to split. Sure if I had 6 to 10k to spend on a splitter ( which I do,but why?) I think the tw-5 or 6 would be a great machine. At 35.00 dollars a rick or face cord just how much damn wood is necessecary to pay for the machine, a chit load.


----------



## jbighump (Mar 31, 2010)

everone complains about the troybilt but in the real world around here they are very popular
i know 5 people that have them and for the 3-4 cords they burn a year they are perfect. and even though everyone bashes the gc honda they hold up quite well with proper care.
i dont own a store that sells these or do i even own one but the facts dont lie they are not the fastest or strongest but they just work. heck they should prolly put the one indiansprings has in a museum somewhere that thing has takin a licking but it keeps on ticking these are the real world facts that count.

its amazing how people judge equiptment by manufactures, because someone told them they made junk. heck i know people who would buy a turd if it was painted green and yellow. and some one wont buy a kubota because his neighbor had to replace a bolt that broke.

sorry i got off topic a little just givin my 2 cents, anyhoo the troybuilt or any of the huskees are in your price range and they are both great machines, and will suit you just fine. dont let anyone tell you you need a timberwolf or other high end splitter to keep your family warm, or just to make some extra beer money.


----------



## Cmccul8146 (Apr 1, 2010)

Did I miss something here? The OP asked about the Troy Bilt hydraulic or the Wood Wolf Flywheel splitter. No one has given any input as to the Wood Wolf, but lots of info on the TW splitters. For anyone not familiar with it, the Wood Wolf is a copy of the Super Split mechanical splitter. I have never seen a WW, but I have looked at their videos & photo album. Looks to be a good machine , but needs work table design change. I built my own SS copy and have had a ball splitting with it. It's very fast at 1.8 to 2.2 seconds cycle time . No fluids to leak , hoses to rupture, no maintenance schedule other than keeping bearings greased & all nuts & bolts tight. For my money, the flywheel splitter is the only way to go, though I know that everyone doesn't agree with me. Pics of mine are on " Anyone Try To Build A Super Splitter " thread. Don't have any guards on the flywheels yet, but will eventually get around to it.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 1, 2010)

I am going to say only one more thing on this thread,and no it aint anymore praises for a troy bilt product.

I am apoligizing for my outburst last night. I dare say that my contribution last night did little in helping the OP with his decision on what splitter to buy.Luckily for me a number of members around here with a more level head came to the rescue and gave nothing but the facts with no azz rubbing thrown in to liven up the mood.

To all members who took the time to read this thread, please accept my apologies.To the members who chimed in with a worthwhile post, thanks for your quality input.

To the members who qualified their opinions with slanderous and unfounded comments,
Have a great day!


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 1, 2010)

avalancher said:


> I am going to say only one more thing on this thread,and no it aint anymore praises for a troy bilt product.
> 
> I am apoligizing for my outburst last night. I dare say that my contribution last night did little in helping the OP with his decision on what splitter to buy.Luckily for me a number of members around here with a more level head came to the rescue and gave nothing but the facts with no azz rubbing thrown in to liven up the mood.
> 
> ...




Don't sweat it, If Needed I could be there in about 45 min to back you up


----------



## tnxm (Apr 1, 2010)

Fighting on the internet is like running in the special olympics even if ya win your still...... Yea you get the idea

We can all complain and moan about what splitter sucks and what doesnt, but if you dont have one i wouldnt comment.

personaly i have seen a wood wolf run and i was very impressed with the speed and build quality. also the price range is in your area. Of course the down fall is no vertical split, but there are ways around that


----------



## Big Radio (Apr 1, 2010)

Avalanchers cool in my book,takes a big man to apologize sometimes.
Rep coming your way
Brian


----------



## Goon 88 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to help me out here. I haven't made a decision yet, but have a ton of great information to build on. I like the HV, Speeco, American, Troy Built, Huskee and the Wallenstein. Here's how I rank them as I sit with pricing not being an issue (FANTASYLAND Rankings!!):

American
Wallenstein
Speeco
HV
Huskee
Troy Built

ANy other info you have would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jbighump (Apr 2, 2010)

you might want to check out brave or iron and oak


----------



## Lugnutz (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought a 22 Ton Swisher at Orschlens this past fall when they had a sale goin on. Saved 20% which equals out to Splitter 7gallons of hydro fluid and a bag of dog food + tax for less than the splitters normal price!!! Just a tad over $1000. And the vertical came in handy when a neighbor brought me down some 24-30" cookies from a white oak his boss had cut down. 

For the price and for what I need it for its perfect. 

Hey where can I get one of them 4 way splitter adaptors you all been talkin about?


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 2, 2010)

Goon 88 said:


> Thanks everyone for taking the time to help me out here. I haven't made a decision yet, but have a ton of great information to build on. I like the HV, Speeco, American, Troy Built, Huskee and the Wallenstein. Here's how I rank them as I sit with pricing not being an issue (FANTASYLAND Rankings!!):
> 
> American
> Wallenstein
> ...



TIMBERWOLF IN MASS.

MIGHT STILL BE THERE??

AMERICAN FOR $1,800.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2010)

There is no way in he!! I'd pay $1800 for that American. The Timberwolf what ever. The home made one for $1200 looks to be the best deal to me, 11HP electric start, slip on 4-way. I would have all ready called to find out what size pump and cylinder diameter were on it.

If you like the Supersplit I'd go with that Woodwolf

If and when my little 22 ton huskee takes a shiet I'll fix it easily.
That said I don't process wood as a source of income, and have only been doing this a few years. 
This will be my fifth season with the little huskee 22ton and it has not given me any trouble at all, but I process less than 10 cords a season.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 2, 2010)

The American is one of the better made splitters, and if you compare price with the new Wallenstein or with a new super-split it's prolly cheaper by a lot..not saying it's the best deal ever, just that $1800 is a fair price for such a well made machine....if the machine hasn't been afro-engineered.
A new TW-1 Timberwolf for the price listed in the link is on par if not a little better than the Wallensteins I have seen.
A Huskee or Troybuilt or MTD or Yard Machine will do fine for small scale splitting, and I said as much. I just don't like the design. Having the wood fall on your fenders/foot/etc. doesn't make any sense. Also, I find the design awkward to use..the tire seems top be in the place I want to put my leg..
I had a 30+ ton MTD, and I was going to modify it to be like a horizontal by putting the push plate on the ram and making a 2/4 way for the end.
I sold it and put the effort into the Mighty Merc horizontal I had. Needed a new piston. Very happy with the old Mighty Merc. Very solidly built, wish they still made them.
I saw that the OP was very tall and liked the idea of the T-B being taller. I too like the splitter to be high enough that I am not bent over working. So I put it up on a set of car ramps. Works well enough, but I am planning a mod that will use 2 hydraulic pistons to raise and level the machine. I will add a power diverter and use the machine's hydraulics to power it.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 3, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> The American is one of the better made splitters, and if you compare price with the new Wallenstein or with a new super-split it's prolly cheaper by a lot..not saying it's the best deal ever, just that $1800 is a fair price for such a well made machine....if the machine hasn't been afro-engineered.
> A new TW-1 Timberwolf for the price listed in the link is on par if not a little better than the Wallensteins I have seen.
> A Huskee or Troybuilt or MTD or Yard Machine will do fine for small scale splitting, and I said as much. I just don't like the design. Having the wood fall on your fenders/foot/etc. doesn't make any sense. Also, I find the design awkward to use..the tire seems top be in the place I want to put my leg..
> I had a 30+ ton MTD, and I was going to modify it to be like a horizontal by putting the push plate on the ram and making a 2/4 way for the end.
> ...



your spot on about one thing with the TB splitter, the lack of a good table to stop the wood from mashing either your toes or the fenders.After using the splitter for the first time I towed it back to the shop for the night.After several rounds had hit the fenders,it bowed them down enough that the bolts holding the fenders to the supports rested on the tires.I was greeted the next morning with two flat tires,both of them grooved to the point that they wouldnt hold air.
That was the first mod,tear those cheesy log holders off and build some stout tables out of some scrap diamond plate.


----------



## Huskyuser (Jun 25, 2018)

I've had the Troy Bilt 27 ton log splitter for about 4 years now and have never had even one issue with it's performance and reliability. The "log wings" intended to serve as some sort of a cradle are nearly useless as they allow wood to become jammed between it and the center rail. The "wings" bend and shear the mounting bolts which is a common complaint of most owners.

Above is my "improved" version which works great!


----------



## GVS (Jun 25, 2018)

indiansprings said:


> We have only used a splitter vertically a couple of times, that was enough for us, it's a PITA and waste too much time and effort. We either break them down with a couple of wedges and a sledge,l noodle them with a 660 or in rare cases use logging tons and a tractor loader to sit them on top. I find we can split more wood in a day with the TB than most people would be willing to split. Sure if I had 6 to 10k to spend on a splitter ( which I do,but why?) I think the tw-5 or 6 would be a great machine. At 35.00 dollars a rick or face cord just how much damn wood is necessecary to pay for the machine, a chit load.





This sure is an old post,don't know how I missed it back in 2010.I have 2 splitters -one horiz. and one V H.If one goes down the road it'll be the horiz.As to the VH being a PITA,cmon,noodeling,wedgeing and sledgeing or useing a boom pole,tongs and tractor 3 point is a piece of cake,not from where I'm standing.Gimmie my VH any day!


----------



## Chris moss (Oct 20, 2019)

avalancher said:


> Hmm.vertical machines are for women eh?
> Tell you what.You drag home some of the rounds that I do.You know, those 68 inchers of solid white oak.you know, the rounds that are so heavy they flop over on ya before you get a chance to noodle em up.Drag em up in your trailer and haul em home.Then figure out how you are going to get them up on your horizontal machine since you wont be able to noodlem up when they are flat laying on their side.
> There is a time and a place for everything,and there are times when a vertical machine is just plain nice rather than trying to figure out how you are going to get them up on a horizontal machine.
> 
> ...


Yeah i have the troy built and a solid white oak log i get are around 300-350 lbs id never try and handle it up to split horizontally , and just because heres my woman splitting good size oaks in the vertical lol i like the ty 27 ton it has pulled about 50 cords a year for me i sell alittle on the side plus burn 20 or more in my bolier


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 21, 2019)

I've tried to read this whole thread, but it devolved into a pissing match that made it difficult. Did anybody ask, or did the OP say how much and what kind of wood he is splitting? It's hard to recommend a tool without understanding what kind of job it will be doing.


----------



## jimdeere (Oct 21, 2019)

I split a lot of locust with my TB splitter. My BIL uses it for huge pine rounds. We only split down to a size we can lift into our owb’s, so no need for a 4-way. The only issue is with the flimsy fenders. I usually have to bend them back up after a day of splitting. Might just take them off.
I paid $650 for it from a guy that was getting out. The paint wasn’t worn off the beam.


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 21, 2019)

I've been happy with my WOODS 27 ton , cost less than $1000.00 https://www.woodsequipment.com/productDetails.aspx?id=512


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 26, 2019)

My Forest King is a beast at $1500 from TSC.
30 ton horizontal/vert. with log cradle
splits anything and everything
cycle time is pretty good


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 26, 2019)

avalancher said:


> you have a good point.The two biggest things that I have found between the top end splitters and the bargain basement models are the design and finish.
> The top end splitters just feel,um, nicer for lack of a better term.more thought is given to location of controls, placement of hoses and hinge releases if you have a vertical model.The bargain models sometimes feel clunky, controls placed with little regard for long hours of use.More like they were designed by a chimp in china that had no idea what its like to spend ten hours alongside a splitter.
> 
> If I had only 900 bucks to spend again while getting my tree service business off the ground, i wouldnt hesitate to buy another TB.If I was going to be buying one today, there is little doubt that I would opt for the 37 ton model from NT.I happened to use one for the day last year, and it was a sweet machine, but with a hefty price tag to boot.





Pretty accurate assessment. If one is conscious of $$$$$ and who isn't. Look for a big discounted one out of the big box stores like Menard's on Black Friday. I go with a 27 ton because the frame is a little beefier.

The only thing I would add:

1. Honda GX motors are excellent, the Honda GC motor is no better than a B & S which isn't bad either. My old Speeco was the best starting 1 pull motor I have ever had. 

2. Do not get a slide on 4 way wedge for these cheap splitters, running anything other than straight grained wood will break something. Read the fine print, they aren't for hardwood.

3. 4 way wedges MUST be hydro adjustable AND be capable of being run down all the way so it can act like a single splitter.


----------



## Nickatnite (Oct 27, 2019)

Yu


TreePointer said:


> I'd go with the $1099 ($999 this week) Huskee splitter at TSC before even sniffing the 22-ton Troy-Bilt.
> 
> Troy-bilt = lower beam, poorly designed log cradle (logs will catch and bend it), weak log dislodger, difficult service & turn around time.
> 
> I got my Huskee 35-ton last summer and have been very pleased. With a 10% off coupon, it's near your price limit.




Yup! Huskee/SpeeCo 35 ton splitter are a beast. I have had mine since 2008 and it stays outdoor in the NH elements all year round. Buy one, you will not regret it.


----------

